# Still dry on outside..



## Relentless999 (Sep 6, 2009)

Alright I cut 2 blueberrys and dried them for 5 days until the outside was dry but the stems just started to crack.. i put them in jars to start curing yesterday evening and today, roughly 24hrs later, they are still pretty dry to the touch.. some are a little better than others, but for the most part they still seem dry.. i burped them this morning for a couple of minutes, and then just burped again, and i plan on burping late tonight.. 

im guessing they will continue to sweat it out? 

if they dont, is it harmful to add a little piece of lettuce to rehydrate them?


btw, i plan on burping 3x a day for the first week, 2x a day for the 2nd week, and 1x a day thereafter, is this a good plan or should i do something else?


thanks!!


----------



## benamucc (Sep 6, 2009)

i think you're on the right track for your cure.  i like your idea on the piece of lettuce to rehydrate them if they need it.  

i've just introduced a peel of lime into a "test" jar.  i'm just a few days ahead of you with my latest harvest.  

hope you're enjoying the little dry freshy nugs like i am!!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 6, 2009)

If I want more moisture, I just add a fresher bud to the jar and monitor it closely.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 6, 2009)

ive used lettuce before with good results. i think i might be burping them too long.. ive been burping them for several minutes, maybe i should just open it and move it in the air a little and then close, 3x a day first week, 2x 2nd week, 1x after.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 7, 2009)

IMHO adding lettuce or citrus after only a few days cure is asking for bud rot.  There's still plenty of moisture inside the bud after a 5 day hang.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 7, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> ive used lettuce before with good results. i think i might be burping them too long.. ive been burping them for several minutes, maybe i should just open it and move it in the air a little and then close, 3x a day first week, 2x 2nd week, 1x after.



If there over dry you wont need to burp at all.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Sep 7, 2009)

Just opening the jar and taking the bud out for 10 minutes to let some air circulate is enough and usually after two weeks of doing so then you can leave the jar closed.  They will will get smoother and better.


----------

